# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Έλεγχος γονιμοποίησης των αυγών με ωοσκόπηση

## xXx

Στο ακόλουθο βίντεο γίνεται ωοσκόπηση δηλαδή έλεγχος γονιμότητας των αυγών.Αυτό συνήθως γίνεται από την 5η ημέρα και μετά!Το πρώτο που ελέγχει είναι γόνιμο και το δεύτερο (διαφανές) είναι άσπορο!

----------


## vas

Aν ένα αυγό είναι άσπορο το πετάμε ή αφήνουμε τη θηλυκιά να συνεχίσει να το κλωσάει?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Aν ένα αυγό είναι άσπορο το πετάμε ή αφήνουμε τη θηλυκιά να συνεχίσει να το κλωσάει?


Καλή ερώτηση δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.  ::

----------


## xXx

Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα μπορούμε και να τα αφήσουμε μέσα, αφού όταν βγούνε τα μωρά από το αυγό ιδίως τις πρώτες μέρες που είναι αδύναμα, πρέπει να πατάνε κάπου για να καταφέρουν να σηκώνονται όσο πιο ψηλά μπορούνε μέσα στη φωλιά, έτσι ώστε να διεκδικήσουν τροφή από τους γονείς τους. Αν δούμε ότι τα έσπασαν όμως τα απομακρύνουμε γιατί είναι εστία μόλυνσης ιδίως αν υπάρχει νεκρό έμβρυο μέσα στο αυγό. Μπορούμε να έχουμε πλαστικά αυγά ψεύτικα μέσα εξ αρχής για να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας.

----------


## PAIANAS

Αν απομακρύνουμε τα άσπορα και τα γονιμοποιημένα είναι 1 η 2 ..υπάρχει περίπτωση να παρατήσει το κλώσσημα ..σίγουρη λύση είναι η αντικατάσταση τους με ψεύτικα ,που ανέφερε ο Βασίλης.

----------


## SAKIS X

Εγώ τα πετάω και αφήνω μέσα κάποιο πλαστικό. Αν πχ έχω 5 αυγά από τα οποία είναι τα 2 πιασμένα αφήνω 3. τα 2 πιασμένα και 1 πλαστικό. Αν είναι 3 πιασμένα αφήνω μόνο τα πιασμένα. Ποτέ δεν αφήνω στη φωλιά λιγότερα από 3 αυγά. Όπως εγραψε και ο Βασίλης ειδικά αν είναι 2 τα μικρά, χρειάζονται τις πρώτες μέρες κάποιο στήριγμα για να μπορούν να σηκόνονται και να ζητάν φαγητό. Αν είναι τρία και πάνω μπορούν και στηρίζονται το ένα στο άλλο.

----------


## michael

αν κανουμε ωοσκοπηση σε ενα αυγο 3 ημερων θα φαινεται σαν να ειναι κλουβιο???(αν το δει ενας οχι και τοσο εμπειρος)

----------


## Windsa

Μάλλον θα φαίνεται μια μικροσκοπική κηλίδα στι μέση...ώμος θα είναι σχεδόν διαφανή. Εδω εχω μερικές φωτογραφίες απο ωοσκοπία αυγών καναρινιού. 
http://www.birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-ooskopisi.html

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> Μάλλον θα φαίνεται μια μικροσκοπική κηλίδα στι μέση...ώμος θα είναι σχεδόν διαφανή. Εδω εχω μερικές φωτογραφίες απο ωοσκοπία αυγών καναρινιού. 
> http://www.birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-ooskopisi.html


Το link βοηθάει πολύ ...thanks

----------

